# 1st try Mako Shark



## mrscruffles (Aug 24, 2009)

so, last night I stopped at the store and grabbed 1lb hunk of Mako. I searched through all the threads and didnt find that much other than this

"1/2 cup of soy sauce,
1/2 cup of orange juice, 1/4 cup ketchup, 2 tbs lemon juice, 2 cloves
garlic, 1/3 tbs black pepper, 1/4 chop parsley(optional). 
marinate for 4-5 hour."

So, I just cut them both (shark & recipe.) in half and left out the parsley. I just put it in to marinate. so I dont have any good pics yet. later today I plan on tryin to smoke that. I think Im gonna use some cherry and apple wood? anyone have good Ideas for the other half of that shark?
Thanks for the help. Ill make sure to post pics of everything when Im done.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't help you with any info on cooking shark but I'm really interested in seeing how it turns out.
Good luck.


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Aug 24, 2009)

Mrscruffles,

I was reading some fish smoking ideas over the weekend and had been planning to try the kippering technique with a hot smoke. The fish (recipe originally called for salmon but said it was flexible) sits in a cure, then meets with some rum and finally the smoke. My experience has been shark to be more oily than most other fish but I thought smoking it might make an interesting experiment.

My reading material is not with me at the moment but I did find the below link with comparable steps. Good luck!

http://www.sausagemania.com/kippermania.html


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Being in Kansas I can't help you with the shark but I can give you a good Deep Fried Catfish Recipe... LOL

Good Luck...


----------

